# Wood duck houses



## Polish hammer (Mar 6, 2018)

Getting to be that time of year. Remember to clean out and freshen up wood duck houses or add new ones before it warms up to much and you can’t get to some of them!


----------



## Mustang71 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok so I had wood ducks by my pond one year. There is one house left but it needs repair. What's the wood they are made out of? The houses came with the house. I'd like to build a couple more with my son, he's almost 4 and it calms him down, but I don't want to do it wrong.


----------



## Polish hammer (Mar 8, 2018)

I used pine cedar is the best to use for its rot resistant but I figure in 10 years from now if the pine starts going bad build more there a fun little project anyway and it’s a little cheaper up front.. If you do put some out make sure to put them on poles and not on trees animals can climb up trees and take over and or steal the eggs


----------



## Polish hammer (Mar 8, 2018)

There are lots of plans online but if you like how your one house is setup just copy the dimensions from that and build away!


----------



## Mustang71 (Mar 8, 2018)

That was the plan. It needs a new roof so i was going to fix that. There were a few others that fell down so I was going to replace them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 9, 2018)

Few years back our sportsman club where there are 3 nice ponds were building boxes with fiberglas water softner tanks.

One of the members owned a company that sold them and did repairs so had a lot of those tanks. They just cut some ceder for a floor removeable for cleaning, drilled entrance holes and made brackets to hang them.

They are still there today, last year 6 were used. they do clean out in February.

 Al


----------



## Mustang71 (Mar 9, 2018)

I always thought they needed to be made our of a specific kind of wood. I've taken out a few softeners but they were stainless steel and I gave them to my friend to make a forge. I don't think he did but whatever. Mine are some sort of wood. I like hunting but only for food not to kill things so wood ducks living here again would he cool. I welcome animals here just not people lol.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 9, 2018)

The ducks can't find their own nest?

There's a bunch in the creek in Wasilla, they stay there all winter it seems.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 10, 2018)

Ya the ducks can find their own nest if people didn't cut the hollow trees down culling their woods, And making fire wood.


 Al


----------

